# Hoyt Ultramag?



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

well its time i get a new bow and get rid of my 10 year old renegade. i was thinking about buying a new bow but i have the opportunity to get a Hoyt Ultramag from my father for free. it is in real good shape and a nice setup but i was wondering if i should spend the money to get a newer bow because i believe it was made in 2005. I only hunt with my bow so no target shooting. what are your thoughts?


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I think the price is right! Nothing wrong with that bow. I worked on one yesterday at 53lbs shot at 242fps and very smooth. The bow is kinda noisy but that can be fixed. There is a lot of those bows out there, some have different limbs, cams and all shoot well.
Pat


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm still shooting my Ultramag, a very forgiving bow. Its been nothing but a killer for me.


----------

